# SNES RPGs



## Uber Mega (Jan 22, 2008)

Just started emulating my way through some classic SNES RPGs...i figured they're so old, and i've bought them yonks ago, that it didn't' really hurt to download them and play them through an emulator...how else is one to enjoy them in 2008?

Some of my favorite RPG/Adventure style SNES games:

- Zelda: Link to the Past
- Illusion of Time/Illusion of Gaia
- Terranigma
- Chrono Trigger
- Final Fantasy

...any other classic RPG/Adventure/whatever fans? or SNES fans in general? it's nice to go back and play these games, it seems like these days emphasis is on graphics and all the flashy stuff, and 4-hour games...back in the day they seemed to care alot more about story-lines, these games are massive.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2008)

For me, old SNES RPGs start and end with Earthbound. I was never a fan of what defined the console RPG style. Ultima IV and shit though... fuck yeah.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 22, 2008)

I've heard of Earthbound but never played it, i'll check it out, cheers.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 22, 2008)

Tales Of Phantasia, Secret Of Mana 2/Seiken Dentetsu 3 and Star Ocean are all worth mentioning. The great thing about the SNES RPGs is that many of them have remakes/sequels on GBA. Final Fantasy 1-6 have been updated, Tales Of Phantasia got a GBA remake, the first Seiken Dentetsu was remade for GBA to be more in line with the SNES versions and Earthbound got a Japan-only sequel called Mother 3 for GBA. Chekkit


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 22, 2008)

Earthbound is amazing.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 22, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Tales Of Phantasia


----------



## Naren (Jan 22, 2008)

I would not consider Zelda: A Link to the Past an RPG. That's pretty much a straight-up action game.

SNES is my favorite system so far and my favorite genre on it was RPGs.

The best SNES RPG ever is Secret of Mana (Seiken Densetsu 2), followed by Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy 6 (released in the US on the SNES as FF3). 

Some other good ones: Tales of Phantasia, Terranigma, Earthbound, Illusion of Gaia (this is a pretty crappy game to be honest, but for some reason, I really liked it), Super Mario RPG (this game totally rules), Lufia/Lufia 2, Breath of Fire, Seiken Densetsu 3 (sequel to Secret of Mana, but it wasn't released in the US) and tons more that I don't remember right now.

Ah, I have really really really good memories of playing RPGs on my SNES back around 1994, 1995, and 1996.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I would not consider Zelda: A Link to the Past an RPG. That's pretty much a straight-up action game.
> 
> SNES is my favorite system so far and my favorite genre on it was RPGs.
> 
> ...



No I don't class it as an RPG either, more an action-adventure...I put it in purely because it kicks major arse  

I reckon SNES is my favorite console aswell, brings back alot of memories playing some of these classics again...the early to mid-90's were certainly a golden age of RPGs!


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 23, 2008)

terranigma
chrono trigger
final fantasy IV, V, VI
secret of evermore
earthbound
secret of mana
bahamut lagoon
star ocean
breath of fire
super mario RPG
tales of phantasia

those are the must haves.


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 23, 2008)

Terranigma, Chrono Trigger and FFVI, no questions. Arguably three of the best RPGs ever created


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't forget Shadowrun, that was pretty sweet. The one for Genesis was cool too, I kind of liked the fact that they were 2 totally different games.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 23, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Don't forget Shadowrun, that was pretty sweet. The one for Genesis was cool too, I kind of liked the fact that they were 2 totally different games.



I heard alot of the concepts in that game are based on the mighty book "Neuromancer"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, it's based off an old table top cyber punk game. I don't know how old this book is you speak of, but I should check it out.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 23, 2008)

It was published in 1984 i think....often seen as the birth of both the term "cyberspace", and the concept of "the matrix" like we see in the films...worth a read, alot of the imagery reminds me of stuff like Bladerunner and Deus Ex among others.


----------



## CoachZ (Jan 23, 2008)

Chrono Trigger was awesome, I need to pick that up and FF3 for my SNES. Two games I've always wanted to have but never bought.


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Don't forget Shadowrun, that was pretty sweet. The one for Genesis was cool too, I kind of liked the fact that they were 2 totally different games.



Ah, I forgot about that game. I guess that was kind of an action-RPG. I loved that game. I actually quit it about 60% through the game, forgot about it, and unfortunately never ended up beating it, but it was pretty sweet (I had it for Genesis).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Ah, I forgot about that game. I guess that was kind of an action-RPG. I loved that game. I actually quit it about 60% through the game, forgot about it, and unfortunately never ended up beating it, but it was pretty sweet (I had it for Genesis).



The one for SNES is a completely different game. I had the one for Genesis as well, and it rocked hard.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> SNES is my favorite system so far and my favorite genre on it was RPGs.
> 
> The best SNES RPG ever is Secret of Mana (Seiken Densetsu 2), followed by Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy 6 (released in the US on the SNES as FF3).




Secret of Mana is, for whatever reason, one of my favorite RPGs, if not my favorite. I have the soundtrack on my Zune (it's actually really good), and I'm still hoping they'll release the full version some day, even if it's just for a hand held console or a download for a newer one (it was designed for the SNES CD, and when that didn't happen, the graphics got downgraded and about 40% of the game got cut out).

Anyway, I also agree with the people that mentioned Earthbound, Super Mario RPG, Secret of Evermore, Breath of Fire... hmm.. I know there were others, but I'm having trouble remembering.


----------



## Leon (Jan 23, 2008)

Rock'n Roll Racing for SNES is one of my favorite games of all time. it's up there with Final Fantasy 1 for NES, Half-Life (standard multiplayer), and Age Of Empires 2 (multiplayer).


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2008)

Chrono Trigger & FF3 > *


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Don't forget Shadowrun, that was pretty sweet. The one for Genesis was cool too, I kind of liked the fact that they were 2 totally different games.



+1 I was a huge shadowrun PnP fan


----------



## Humanoid (Jan 27, 2008)

CoachZ said:


> Chrono Trigger was awesome, I need to pick that up and FF3 for my SNES. Two games I've always wanted to have but never bought.



I still haven't played Chrono Trigger, except about an hour from the start! I think I must give that game a chance  FF3 rocks, it's maybe the best RPG there has ever been.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 27, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> I heard alot of the concepts in that game are based on the mighty book "Neuromancer"



Imagine Neuromancer. now add in Magic, Orcs, Trolls, dwarves , elves and dragons. 


I have most of the PnP books and about all of the paperback Novels (really good stuff) 

Jordan Weisman sold off the rights to SHadowrun , battletech and the FASA electronics division to Microsoft but he just recently re-aquired the rights and has created a new software development company t ocreate more games in the Shadowrun and Battletech settings (MMO rumours are flying around )

Microsoft didnt do jack with the license except the craptacular Shadowrun FPS and Crimson Skies.



Humanoid said:


> I still haven't played Chrono Trigger, except about an hour from the start! I think I must give that game a chance  FF3 rocks, it's maybe the best RPG there has ever been.



I like the music in chrono trigger - very relaxing


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 27, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is probably the best RPG I've ever played. It's so fucking awesome.

I'm still waiting for Nintendo to release it on the virtual console for the Wii so I can play it again. I might have to break out my PSone version of it. (My SNES is broken, I need a new one).


----------



## Alpo (Jan 27, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Chrono Trigger is probably the best RPG I've ever played. It's so fucking awesome.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Nintendo to release it on the virtual console for the Wii so I can play it again. I might have to break out my PSone version of it. (My SNES is broken, I need a new one).



I wouldn't count on it. Square Enix hasn't released much on the VC, all I can think of is Actraiser. Unless of course they think a DS/PSP remake of Chrono Trigger wouldn't sell well, then they might release it on the VC.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 27, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I wouldn't count on it. Square Enix hasn't released much on the VC, all I can think of is Actraiser. Unless of course they think a DS/PSP remake of Chrono Trigger wouldn't sell well, then they might release it on the VC.



Yeah, I know. Dicks.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow.. I think, after reading this thread, I may have found something to do with all of my free-time coming up in the very near future. I should finish up the work I was contracted for this week, and then I've got another month and a half to kill before I'm back in school to finish fire academy. I was kind of worried because I didn't have another job lined up and didn't want to get one to work only for a month, so I didn't really have much to do. The only RPGs I've played that have been mentioned so far were Chrono Trigger and A Link to the Past. I think I'll check out some of the others... perhaps this may be a good time to embark on some final fantasy--finally.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 27, 2008)

Chrono trigger and Final fantasy 3/6 are definately some of the best games I have ever played. Chrono trigger just has the most perfect gameplay and yasunori Mitsudas music is IMO among the best music there is, especially around the "12,000 Bc" part of the game.

Nobuos musical work on FF3/6 also includes some of the best songs ever. The story is also one of the most breathtaking stories I have ever played through.


----------



## oompa (Jan 27, 2008)

ok. whatever anyone else says, here are the SNES rpg's (oompa says) you must play through to deserve to live  in alphabetical order:

Breath Of Fire 1
Breath Of Fire 2
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI
Radical Dreamers (spinoff on chrono series on satellaview, but translated rom exists.)
Mother 2 (Earthbound)
Secret of Evermore (similar to the Mana series, but stand-alone)
Seiken Densetsu 2 (Secret Of Mana)
Seiken Densetsu 3 (like RD, only released in japan but a translated rom exists)
Soul Blazer
Soul Blazer 2 (Illusion Of Gaia)
Soul Blazer 3 (Terranigma)
Star Ocean (like RD only in japanese, but now available as translated rom)
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past (rpg or not, its a classic)

the Final Fantasy series starts with final fantasy I, II and II on Nes (3 only in japanese, but translated/remade versions on other consoles, like gba exists)
the Seiken Densetsu Series starts with Mystic Quest on Gameboy (Avail on remake as Sword Of Mana on GBA)
the Mother series has its first game on Nes and on japanese only.
the Zelda series you know has 2 prequels on Nes.

now, playing through these you have gone started on a few brilliant series of games with folloups.

Breath Of Fire has BoF3 and BoF4 on PS1, and BoF: Dragon Quarters on PS2.
Chrono Trigger (and Radical Dreamers) has Chrono Cross on PS1.
the FF series you might know: FFVII, VIII, IX on PS1, X, X-2 and XII on PS2, and spin-offs like FF Tactics etc. 
Mother has Mother 3 on GBA.
the Seiken Densetsu Series has Legend Of Mana on PS1, Children Of Mana on DS, Dawn Of Mana on PS2, Heroes Of Mana on DS (prequel to SD3 story wise).
Star Ocean has the followups SO: The Second Story on PS1, SO: Blue Sphere on GBC, SO: Til The End Of Time on PS2.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 27, 2008)

oompa said:


> ok. whatever anyone else says, here are the SNES rpg's (oompa says) you must play through to deserve to live  in alphabetical order:
> 
> Breath Of Fire 1
> Breath Of Fire 2
> ...




How long would that take...we're talking a few years right?


----------



## oompa (Jan 27, 2008)

haha depends on whether you're unemployed, single and consider yourself a committed person, or if you have a chick, a job and can barely make room for a 20 min guitar workout each day (like me) 

no but seriously, you can count about 20-40h of gaming on most of the snes games. this means you can punch one off in a weekend if you belong in the first category , and one a month if you're in the second one.

just get started in one end, maybe try to take one series at a time, to you know.. really get into the style and storyline.


----------



## Zand3 (Jan 27, 2008)

oh man this brings back memories..like from a year ago replaying mario rpg in class freshman year hehe, i'm still hitting up the emulators every now and then in some classes but yeah illusion of gaia is probably one of the less popular kickass games for snes, so play that if you haven't, so sick


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 27, 2008)

oompa said:


> Soul Blazer
> Soul Blazer 2 (Illusion Of Gaia)
> Soul Blazer 3 (Terranigma)



Technically, IoG and Terranigma aren't Soul Blazer games 

Personally, I couldn't get into Earthbound at all. I tried really quite hard with it but the gameplay annoyed the shit out of me



Seedawakener said:


> Chrono trigger and Final fantasy 3/6 are definately some of the best games I have ever played. Chrono trigger just has the most perfect gameplay and yasunori Mitsudas music is IMO among the best music there is, especially around the "12,000 Bc" part of the game.
> 
> Nobuos musical work on FF3/6 also includes some of the best songs ever. The story is also one of the most breathtaking stories I have ever played through.



Couldn't agree with you more; both games are absolutely astonishing. It's amazing how immersive the storylines are, even twelve years on; just goes to show that you need more than state-of-the-art graphics to make a game playable. I actually bought the 3-disc soundtrack sets for both Chrono Trigger and FFVI because the music rules so much, although I've not listened to them all the way through as I've not completed either one of the games yet  

There's a dude on YouTube who's done guitar covers of a bunch of Chrono Trigger songs, as well as a load of other RPG and video game themes, they're pretty neat - YouTube - CalebElijah's Videos


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 27, 2008)

Zand3 said:


> oh man this brings back memories..like from a year ago replaying mario rpg in class freshman year hehe, i'm still hitting up the emulators every now and then in some classes but yeah illusion of gaia is probably one of the less popular kickass games for snes, so play that if you haven't, so sick



+1

Out of all the RPG games i've played, IoG/IoT is deffo one of my favorites. I love the action combat style in that and Terranigma, because i'm a big Zelda fan. Terranigma is supposedly kind of an "IoG/IoT 2" so i'm going back through that now.

The only RPGs I really haven't played are Secret of Mana and some only available in Asia...need to check them out!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2008)

Breath of Fire 4 is my personal favorite RPG of all time just after Final Fantasy 7. That whole series is seriously underrated.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, BoF rules too. I always have a hard time deciding if I like 3 or 4 more though. They're both really good. The ending to BoF4 was awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 27, 2008)

damn, just tried Earthbound, and now that´s my favourite game, thanks dude!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 27, 2008)

Watch out for Spiteful Crows and Ravenous Dogs.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2008)

Watch out for the sadistic level of difficulty you will encounter in certain parts of the game 



NegaTiveXero said:


> Yeah, BoF rules too. I always have a hard time deciding if I like 3 or 4 more though. They're both really good. The ending to BoF4 was awesome.



The whole story in BoF 4 was awesome... switching between Fo Lu and Ryu was cool. BoF 3 was neat as well, how the story wasn't about some big war or anything.. you were just trying to find your friends.


----------



## oompa (Jan 27, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Technically, IoG and Terranigma aren't Soul Blazer games



 well, Quintet never said they were but most people refer to them as the Soul Blazer Series  technically its about as much of a series as the the FF series (x/x-2 aside), it has a few returning characters, ideas and the style is similar but thats about it, aside from Square calling their games I, II and III etc.

as for OST's (from SNES rpgs to stay remotely on topic), my personal top 5 would have to be Chrono Trigger, Secret Of Mana and FFIV-VI. 

while the game music is awesome in the old snes games, i dont feel rpg-music really make a breakthrough, of course due to the sound quality. snes music is ok now and then for some retro feeling, but compared to the next gen. (Ps1 and forth) soundtracks from games like Suikoden I + II, FFIX (and all the piano ones from IV-X), Chrono Trigger, Legend of Mana, Star Ocean series etc make for better listening simply because their ST's have more "real" music.


----------



## Naren (Jan 27, 2008)

oompa said:


> ok. whatever anyone else says, here are the SNES rpg's (oompa says) you must play through to deserve to live  in alphabetical order:
> 
> Breath Of Fire 1
> Breath Of Fire 2
> ...



Kinda funny that you say that you need to have played those games to live when several of them have never been localized into English, some of them are quite mediocre, and a few aren't even RPGs (Link to the Past). 

A few factual errors in there. The first Seiken Densetsu game is on the Game Boy and was released as Final Fantasy Adventure in the United States (even though it has nothing to do with Final Fantasy and actually follows the "Seiken Densetsu" series). "Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest" is not a part of the Seiken Densetsu series, but was a Japanese designed game that was made for the US market (which is why it was released in the US before it was released in Japan). It was released on the Super Nintendo in 1992 if I remember correctly and it was a pretty damn easy and mediocre game.

Also, only Final Fantasy I was localized on the NES originally with Final Fantasy 2 and Final Fantasy 3 only being released in Japan (until recent releases on the PS1 and Nintendo DS). That's why Final Fantasy 4 on the SNES is known as Final Fantasy 2 in the localized version.


----------



## oompa (Jan 28, 2008)

well Naren let me tell you about this place where me and ukfswmart live in, Europe 

the three games i mentioned that are now released on translated roms were mentioned cus they relate to series, like Radical Dreamers wich is a Text/Options based spinoff on the Chrono Series, wich was released on satellaview in japan - but it doesn't really matter to us now that it is available on translated rom  the non-rpg, Zelda, i mentioned with "rpg or not, its a classic" cus others mentioned it in the thread 

to the factual errors: over here in this Europe place where we live , Seiken Densetsu came on Game Boy just like i wrote, and had the title -Mystic Quest- just like i wrote (NOT "Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest" wich is a SNES rpg that is indeed mediocre wich is why i didnt mention it). 

i wrote that FFI was on NES, i left out that FFII (as with mentioned FFIII) was originally only in japanese but it doesnt really matter cus what he needs to know is that all of them, like i wrote, are available in pimped versions now, FFI and FFII on GBA like i wrote (and other consoles, like PsX), and FFIII on DS.

the stuff i wrote about all the non-SNES rpgs was only if he was interrested in following series properly, i believe that it adds to the feeling a bit =) 

anyway, glad to see that someone likes to get deep into RPG's here!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2008)

coiled snakes FTL, i don´t even need to fight them bitches anymore, i just insta-win when i meet them! 

also, i´m whooping punk ass now, to reach level 7, so i can kick Frank´s ass too 

edit: holy fuckballs! just reached giant step, and i was pwned by fucking rowdy mice, black antoids and attack snails!!!


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 28, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> coiled snakes FTL, i don´t even need to fight them bitches anymore, i just insta-win when i meet them!
> 
> also, i´m whooping punk ass now, to reach level 7, so i can kick Frank´s ass too
> 
> edit: holy fuckballs! just reached giant step, and i was pwned by fucking rowdy mice, black antoids and attack snails!!!



There are too many of those sodding battles with wildlife in Earthbound. I got fed up with it. But then, I'm a picky git when it comes to everything anyway


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, the wildlife battles in Earthbound weren't fun, but the rest of the game was cool beans. Developers have finally learned though that random encounters and dynamic gameplay are not the same thing.

I also agree fervently regarding Chrono Trigger and Super Mario RPG, I have loved both of those games to bits, so incredibly fun they are.

And it's fun to go "New Game +" occasionally in Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Naren (Jan 28, 2008)

oompa said:


> well Naren let me tell you about this place where me and ukfswmart live in, Europe
> 
> the three games i mentioned that are now released on translated roms were mentioned cus they relate to series, like Radical Dreamers wich is a Text/Options based spinoff on the Chrono Series, wich was released on satellaview in japan - but it doesn't really matter to us now that it is available on translated rom  the non-rpg, Zelda, i mentioned with "rpg or not, its a classic" cus others mentioned it in the thread
> 
> ...



I checked up on that and those are 2 of the games that the European and American names were different (most of the Square titles had the same names in both the US and Europe). Kinda funny that they picked the same name for two completely different games. 

Personally I wouldn't recommend anyone play Final Fantasy I, II, or III, since those all suck. It starts getting cool from Final Fantasy IV and on, FF6, FF7, and FF10 being the best in my opinion. FF6 is a definite "must have"/"must play" for the SNES, right behind "Chrono Trigger" and "Secret of Mana/Seiken Densetsu 2" in my opinion ("Seiken Densetsu/Final Fantasy Adventure/Mystic Quest/Whatever other crazy names it has" was a pretty boring and mediocre game in my opinion and I can't recommend it). The first game in the SaGa series (Makai Toshi SaGa) was released in the US as "Final Fantasy Legend" - even though it too had nothing to with Final Fantasy. I remember playing that game on my gameboy and thinking "What the heck does this have to do with Final Fantasy?" In fact, all 3 of the SaGa games on gameboy were listed as "Final Fantasy Legend" (1, 2, and 3). It wasn't until Romancing SaGa that they started using the real title for the series (I believe there were 3 Romancing SaGa games on the SNES. They were actually pretty cool).

Yeah, definitely quite a few games you mentioned that I wouldn't think are necessary to have played to deserve to live.  Some of them I'd only recommend if you were bored out of your mind.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 28, 2008)

Lufia 2 is my favorite... definately check it out

Followed by the essential CT and FF3 (FF6)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 28, 2008)

Pokemon was fun when I was little!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 29, 2008)

The first Seiken Densetsu had elements from the Final Fantasy game stuffed in and was named "Final Fantasy Adventure" to ensure sales in the US. The GBA remake, Swords Of Mana, is infinitely better and is Mana through and through, although the lack of a multiplayer co-op baffles me. Also, be warned that Secret Of Evermore is a tongue-in-cheek, Americanised RPG so if you're into all that wanky pesudo-medieval crap it might be an issue, heh.

I figure one of you filthy nerds will know: I played a Japanese SNES RPG a few years ago that was based around the gimmick of typing in incantations in order to cast spells and whatnot. Does anyone know what it's called? It was a Square game, I think, and had an Indian theme. Mad props to whichever homeboy gives me the 411 on that sucka, y0.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2008)

i´m currently saving a girl from a bunch if really happy blue folks


----------



## dream-thief (Jan 31, 2008)

Terranigma has to be the one of the most amazing games i've ever played. I playe dit back when i still had my snez, and recently i decided that i'd play the other enix Rpg's, and I have to say, they dont quite cut it compared to terranigma. No disrespect to them, as I've never played anything i considered close to terranigma.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 31, 2008)

Not an RPG but if you like Zelda, check out Shining force to on the Mega Drive!

It's actually stunning!


----------



## Naren (Jan 31, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> Not an RPG but if you like Zelda, check out Shining force to on the Mega Drive!
> 
> It's actually stunning!



Actually Shining Force is an RPG - and Zelda is an action game. Shining Force was the most famous RPG series on the Sega Mega Drive/Genesis system. As far as I know, Shining Force was the first RPG to have the kind of battle system that was later stolen for Final Fantasy Tactics. 

The Shining Force series on the Mega Drive/Sega Genesis and on the Sega Game Gear is a pretty cool Sega RPG series.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 31, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> Not an RPG but if you like Zelda, check out Shining force to on the Mega Drive!
> 
> It's actually stunning!



I dunno how you came to that conclusion. Both great games, but one is an action-adventure game and one is a tactical RPG. Both fun games, but an odd comparison, oh well.

The three Shining games on Megadrive are all pretty good. The first one, Shining In The Darkness, is total old-school first-person RPG goodness which really shows its age, but if you dig that style of gameplay you should enjoy it. Shining Force 1 and 2 are in the vein of Advance Wars or FF Tactics and are pretty enjoyable. The first Shining Force was remade for GBA with totally redone graphics, a bunch of new characters and better balancing so that there's actually a point to having 693089403 people to command. There have been a heap of other Shining games through the years, but most since the Shining Force days have been pretty average.

Anyways, this is about SNES games, not Megadrive games, so get back to me once you've torn Dhaos a new one in Tales Of Phantasia


----------



## Naren (Jan 31, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Anyways, this is about SNES games, not Megadrive games, so get back to me once you've torn Dhaos a new one in Tales Of Phantasia



Dhaos was easy as pie, dude!

[action=Naren]love Tales of Phantasia for some reason.[/action]


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 31, 2008)

^^True. Actually, that whole game was pretty easy, I thought, but it's a good length and remains entertaining the whole way through. I was more suggesting that he should finish Tales Of Phantasia than anything else as it's probably my favourite SNES RPG.

Actually, since the Megadrive has already been brought up, I recommend the Phantasy Star games. The dungeons, especially in Phantasy Star 2 are nothing short of brutal (it didn't come with a 100-page manual for nothing) , and the menus can be a bit iffy, but they're a whole lot of fun. Plus, PS2 has probably the best story of any 16-bit RPG, and when you consider that it was written in 1989 it seems even more ambitious. For reasons I'll never understand they managed to screw Phantasy Star 3 up royally so there was never really a resolution for the storyline either, gets me to this day. You can get the first three PS games on a compilation for GBA, and there's a Japan-only compilation of all four games coming out soon for PS2. There are also the Sega Genesis compilations for PS2/PSP that include the three Megadrive Phantasy Star games. The actual cartridges are pretty expensive these days, especially Phantasy Star 4. Anyways, enough rambling. Chekkit


----------



## biggness (Feb 1, 2008)

I love the snes as well. That system brings back so many good memories. My wife has a wii and i have been downloading all kinds of games on the virtual console. My first one... The legend of Zelda!! Man that game is the stuff. I have not played that game in about 11 years and when I played it it was so weird cause I remembered EVERYTHING. My wife was like you are freak. I didn't deny. Another rpg that is awesome for the snes is "Soul Blade" Its along the lines of Zelda. As in its more of an action/rpg that a straight up rpg. Its awesome none the less.


----------

